# Skimmer or Refugium needed?



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey all, looking for advice... I've got a 25 gallon FOWLR that's my temporary tank for my tiny Narrow Lined Puffer. I'm wondering if a skimmer and/or small HOB Refugium would be recommended to help with general filtration/cleanliness for the puffer? If so, any recommendations? Currently only have one large 10lb or so piece of live*rock with the live sand and a Fluval U filter.*

Other livestock is a 14 or so inch Snowflake*Moray I'm trying to sell/trade, a single Sergeant Major Damsel, a lone tiny blue legged hermit crab*and a Mexican turbo snail.

Thanx!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Either will work, the skimmer will be better at getting rid of organic waste, the refugium will work well if it’s packed full of live rock and maybe some mangroves or chaeto and a light.
Another option (which is good for messy eaters like a puffer, cause they leave so much waste) is to just do frequent water changes. Even an auto water change would make a lot of difference.
Is the reason you are considering something because of poor water quality?


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

No concern with poor water quality. I'm a puffer guy, always way over filtered my freshwater puffer tanks and basically looking to do the same with my first salt puffer. Always regular water changes anyways, just looking for opinions as it's a small tank until I upgrade in a few months. 

Any specific skimmers highly recommended for a 25?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I’ve tried the ghost and the tunze. Prefer the tunze. For a small footprint skimmer it pulls a ton of stuff.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

This might be a good choice

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/fish/filters/coralife-marine-filter-with-protein-skimmer-30-gal.html

Rated for 30G, is around $60 and also offers a traditional filter where you can store media like carbon. I have one on my 30g Clownfish tank and it works well. - it's actually made by Aqueon

Other recommendation might be a Bubble Magus QQ1. (PM me if interested, I have one to sell).


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

If your water changes are frequent you really shouldn't need a skimmer.

However to answer your question look at Aqua C Remora. They are IMO the best hang on.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For 25gal, dont bother with a skimmer or any of the doo-dads *IF* you are OCD and can do water changes 1-2x/week (25%/50%), you should be fine.

Narrow line puffers, if they labelled it correctly with the Latin nomenclature, are large puffers that can potentially attain a length of 12" in the wild and take pride guiding a client to grow one to 10" in a 200gal system.

I personally CRINGE of the notion of ppl saying that "they only grow to the size of their environment"

How can I say it without offending, limiting any animal to it's full and natural potential is cruel and anthropocentric/selfish.

To the OP, in no way am I in any manner meaning to be disparaging to you but I hope that you have been informed and within the year upgrade/have a larger system to keep this gem for a long while


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

twobytwo said:


> This might be a good choice
> 
> https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/fish/filters/coralife-marine-filter-with-protein-skimmer-30-gal.html
> 
> ...


Just picked this one up at BA Vaughan while I was there today. See how it goes, but like it a lot already!

To the other posters, although new to saltwater, I've kept freshwater planted and brackish for about 20 years now. Very anal about my water changes, testing, etc. I just wanna do as much as I can with my first salt tank to increase the chances of success!

I've also changed my stocking to a pair of Ocellaris Clowns and a Clown Goby and added a few corals in trade for my puffer and eel. Starting more "simple" to get things right, learn, and succeed!

Thanx to all for the tips!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

wtac said:


> For 25gal, dont bother with a skimmer or any of the doo-dads *IF* you are OCD and can do water changes 1-2x/week (25%/50%), you should be fine.
> 
> Narrow line puffers, if they labelled it correctly with the Latin nomenclature, are large puffers that can potentially attain a length of 12" in the wild and take pride guiding a client to grow one to 10" in a 200gal system.
> 
> ...


As a follow up, thank you for your input regarding the puffer. I did my research before taking it on... Previously kept a Fahaka so I know all about large puffers. However, at this time, traded the puffer to a guy with a 140 gallon and I'm going more simple with my 25 til I eventually learn a lot more and am prepared to setup a large tank for another puffer.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

